# Smooths Stability



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

We are proud to release Smooth Stability stabilizers. We have a unique concept of using leverage for weight. We have kept the center as light as possible, while adding the weight to the very most outer edge to allow the weight to work more efficient. In theory you won’t have to run as much weight to do the same job as most stabilizers. We are using a stackable weight system that allows you to stack as much weight as you need. The hub weighs just less than 3oz., while the stackable weights weigh 5oz. a piece. We use all stainless steel hardware to protect against the weather and have four standard shaft sizes to accommodate most hunters or 3-d shooters. We would like to thank Blair from B-stinger for allowing us to work under his patent. We are licensed under B-stinger. Blair has been great to us and we look forward to a long relationship with him and his company. Thanks Blair! For more information please visit smoothstability.com or call our dealer listed on the dealer page for more information. Thanks for looking.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Some pics on bow.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

they look good. what are you selling them at?


----------



## fatboy_2 (Jul 28, 2009)

I bought one from these guys and was skeptical. but after I tried one i wouldnt take it off. Awsome stabilizer! Very well made and looks great!


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

Guys I have been shooting mine all summer. Jason let me try a prototype and I wouldn't give it back. Shot the best I have ever shot! Don't miss out on a great stabilizer


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

where can I get one of these? Do you have a site to go to?


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just check out smoothstability.com for more info. Thanks!


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

www.smoothstability.com





I switched after two rounds in my summer league and went from tenth to top Five and ended winning the shoot off!!! This small purchase won me a brand new Hoyt Bone Collector!!!!!!


----------



## fabricater12 (Feb 11, 2009)

*smooth stability*

This is one of the best out there. These guys are new, but they really have something! Check em out.


----------



## goldhunter2000 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Worth Trying if you want to improve your shooting*

I have tried many different stabilizers and never could tell much difference. It only takes a few shots to realize what this stabilizer does. If you really want to know, shoot it and then go back to what you were shooting, you will never know how you shot without it. I have an 08 dream season and an alpa max 35, shoots great on both bows. Has really made a difference in my shooting.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thinking about adding the option for wraps on our stabilizers. What do you guys think?


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the people that have looked at the site and ordered. It is nice to have so much interest. And to those that have ordered...you wont be let down. Thanks again!!!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

I give you a big kudos for working with Blair and doing things the right way. So many companies just copy an idea now and wait to see what the other company and courts allow. Congrats on your unique spin on the best stabilizer out there and for doing business the honest way. :thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks alot. We have really enjoyed working with Blair. I love his stabilizer and he likes ours. We are doing what is best for both of us. I just wanted to be honest and didnt want to burn any bridges. Thanks for the comment. I am glad people appreciate that.:shade:


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool concept, I like it.:shade:


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks.:teeth:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i kinda want one. like the idea alot and it seems very adjustable. but i just ordered another posten. ill probally get one later to try out


----------



## goldhunter2000 (Jul 30, 2009)

*I think he is offering an 21 day money back Guarantee*

I recommend you give it a try. You have nothing to lose if you dont like it. Shot mine at the Reinhart 100 and scored at 1094 for the hundred shots, first time shooting the reinhart. Fun shoot. Did see the stabilzer a few times and got a lot of questions about it. Words getting out. I also was in the last 10 on the steel buck challenge. Missed the deer at 58 yards, dropped my arm, wasnt like i had shot 60 or 70 shots and walked 5 miles that day. The stabilizer helped a ton.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes we are now offering a 21 day trial. If you buy one of our stabilizers and you give it a honest try and you dont think it made any difference....we will buy it back from you. We really believe that they work and want to prove it to the customers. You dont have anything to lose by trying one.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I noticed down at the bottom of your site it says "bee stinger licensed". 

Why?

I've seen bee stinger type stabilizer systems going way back into the 80's. They don't have a patent on the disk do they!?

Cool looking getup though


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Blair does have a patent that we couldnt get around. So we have agreed to work together. He has allowed us to work under his. He has been a great guy to work. We have tried to instead of fighting about it, (which does nobody any good) to try and help each other. Archers helping archers.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

bowtech17 said:


> Blair does have a patent that we couldnt get around. So we have agreed to work together. He has allowed us to work under his. He has been a great guy to work. We have tried to instead of fighting about it, (which does nobody any good) to try and help each other. Archers helping archers.


If I may, what is patented?


----------



## RI Max (Sep 6, 2006)

GRIV said:


> If I may, what is patented?


Hi George,

I have tried to reach you a couple times to no avail. You can see the full text of the patent however on the USPTO web-site. The Patent number is 6.997.174 and it is an utility patent. So it doesn't patent a round disc on a straight stick as a design patent might but actually patents aspect ratios. Although there may have been bars with balls or discs, they never attained the ratios that the B-Stinger or the Smooth Stability stabilizers do. All the best, Blair


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Interesting! I will go look that up. Just for curiosity's sake. Thanks for taking the time. 

Sorry you had trouble getting in touch with me. I run several websites and my email and numbers are all over the place, I wouldn't think it would be too hard to find me. 
[email protected]
www.grivtech.com
www.archerylive.com
and here of course!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Nothing turned up under that number, but I found a patent app. with your name on it. Interesting read. Thanks for taking the time to respond to my noseyness.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

:smile:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump for a great Stabalizer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

guys you need to try these stabs. you cant go wrong with the deal they are offering with the buy back if your not satisfied in 21 days.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

its tempting me. im dying to try it but just dont have the $100 to spend at this point. ill see after i sell one of my postens what i got and ill probally try it out. if i like it ill sell the other posten i have coming maybe. it would reallly have to impress me and the posten is a good one to test it with for me. idk ill have to see later.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

send me a PM when your ready


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks:shade:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

:slice::shade:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

fabricater12 said:


> I SAW QUITE A FEW SMOOTH STABILITY STABS. AT THE INDIANA R-100 THIS WEEKEND. QUITE ENCOURAGING:shade:


Yes the stabs look good, I am glad Blair allowed you guys the use of his patent.

Fabricater, nice to see you do have some postitive things to add to this forum.

Yeah I know!!!:smile:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bowtech17 said:


> Blair does have a patent that we couldnt get around. So we have agreed to work together. He has allowed us to work under his. He has been a great guy to work. We have tried to instead of fighting about it, (which does nobody any good) to try and help each other. Archers helping archers.


I like the way you think Mr. Fuller.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump for a great product and great guys trying to get a great product into the industry and treating people with respect, I see to many companies tying to claim they are the best, but all really boils down to personal preference and customer service, There are alot of new companies popping up that try to cram there product down the publics throat but wont stand behind there product when a problem occurrs.
I guarantee you that SS will be there for the customer to the end. with the 21 day trial period you cant ask for more than that.


----------



## fabricater12 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice to here from you Rodney! Notice I've changed my typing. They accused me of yelling from the all caps letters. I don't yell, thats just my personal preference, all caps. Have a good night Rodney. 

Ryan


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

If anyone is in the Indiana area and would like to stop by Just Hunt in Wabash Indiana and try one of the SS stabs out we would love to have you. Give me a call at 260-563-7777


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

We are running a special package deal where you order your stabilizer and for $29.00 we will throw in a second shaft so you can set-up to hunt or 3-d shoot with the same weight. You just switch the hub and weight back and forth. Just e-mail on what you would like and I will take care of you. Thanks.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Thats awesome just yet another reason to try a SS stab. plus the buy back program, you cant ask for more than that.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

check these out guys you wont be disapointed


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

*Sneak peek*

Look whats coming from SS!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

TTT:shade:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bump for another Indiana Archery company..


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

PM me for any details or questions you may have


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the bumps!:shade:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Camo tubes should hopefully be available first part of next week. :teeth:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I have my order in for sure


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the great words by everyone that has gotten ahold of us. It means alot to us!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

We have just added a count down on the bottom of our home page to keep track of that very important day that is oct 1st! Opening day of deer season! Stop by and keep your eye on the time line right down to the seconds. Good luck to all and may the bow gods be with you!!

Jason


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I will be getting some good footage with the SS at work in the stand this fall.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE (Aug 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## softballfan (Aug 11, 2009)

If anyone has a question about ordering direct from the company my number is 574-551-8987. :teeth:

Thanks,
Tyler Hensley


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

*Or stop by 
Just Hunt
4335 W. Millcreek Pike
Wabash Indiana 46992
260-563-7777
cell-260-610-4970
We accept credit cards over the phone*


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice looking stabs. I've been to your website but I have a question. Do you stabilizers have sorbothane for shock absorbtion, like the b-stinger? If not, why not? It may not be necessary, just curious.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

We dont have anything in the tube for vibration. We wanted to keep the tube as light as poss. to keep as much weight at the end as we could. The first few prototypes we made, the hunb was steel. That made alot more noise and carried more vibration. When we switched to the machined alum. it seemed to soak up alot of vibration and was way quieter. We didnt see the need to add anything to it.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I really love mine it works very well with my set-up


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

another bump:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

lets here some feedback and thoughts:wink:


----------

